# Fliegenfischen nach starkem Regen



## taxa9 (9. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
 wie haltet ihr es mit dem Fliegenfischen nach starkem Regen und das Gewässer sich stark eingetrübt hat. Macht es dann überhaupt Sinn, oder wartet ihr bis das Gewässer wieder klarer ist.

 Gruß


 taxa9


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen nach starkem Regen*

Hallo, 

wenn ich zuhause bin, dann gehe ich gar nicht los. Bin ich allerdings in Urlaub und habe meine (meist teure) Lizenz, dann probiert man es halt doch, man ist ja sowieso da. Bei starker Eintrübung  nehme ich dann Streamer mit eher grellen Farben und ganz nah am Rand fischen, evtl. auch einen ganz schwarzen.
Richtig interessant wird es aber, wenn die Trübung zurückgeht und die Sichtigkeit im Wasser so 50 bis 75 cm beträgt, dann verlieren die großen Bachforellen oft ihre Scheu. Ich habe meine besten Ergebnisse eben bei "angestaubtem"(süddeutsch/österreicherisch für angetrübt) Wasser erzielt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Scotsman (9. August 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen nach starkem Regen*

Da muss ich Lajos recht geben, das stimmt absolut und diese Erfahrung mache ich auch regelmäßig. Gerade im Sommer nach Gewittern. Wenn das Wasser allerdings sehr stark angetrübt ist gehe ich nicht fischen. Das macht dann ja auch wenig Spaß.
Tatsächlich ist es aber so, dass gerade in trüberem Wasser oft dunklere Farben besser gehen als grelle, da sie keine so große Scheuchwirkung haben.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen nach starkem Regen*

Kommt schon drauf an was dein Zielfisch ist und was du unter "starker Eintrübung" verstehst.
Wie meine Vorposter bin ich der Meinung, dass Bachforellen bei leichter Trübung sehr gut beissen. Vor allem an Einmündungen von kleinen Gräben usw. weil sie dort auf eingespülte Würmer, Käfer und Mäuse warten.

Äschen mögen trübes Wasser gar nicht, allerdings scheinen sie bei einem einsetzendem Regen nochmal richtig zuzulangen. Kam mir zumindest vor 3 Tagen so vor, als ich trotz nem ordentlichen Landregen noch ca. 1 Std. weiter gefischt, und derweil deutlich besser als vorher gefangen habe.

 Interresanterweise sind die Fische sogar noch gute 20 min nach Einsetzen des Regens weiter gestiegen, weil sie wohl die vom Regen runtergedrückten Oligoneurielle von der Oberfläche eingesammelt haben.

Was kein Fisch (ausserm Aal vllt.) gut verträgt, sind extrem starke Platzregen bei Gewittern. Die sind an sich schon sauerstoffarm und spülen schlagartig Strassenabrieb, Gartenabfälle, Dünger und Gifte der Landwirtschaft usw. ein. Da kann man eigentlich jedes Angeln erstmal vergessen, zumindest bei uns.

tight Lines


----------



## volkerm (9. August 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen nach starkem Regen*

Auf Forelle ist eingestaubtes Wasser top. Ein schwarzer wooly bugger- da verlieren auch die dicken die Scheu. Oft genug habe ich durch künstliche Eintrübung mit Schlammaufwirbelung durch die Watstiefel, anschliessend unterhalb gestreamert, gute Forellen gefangen. Bei Regen ist es anders. Wenn der Regen kalt war, geht nix. Wenn warm- Sternstunden.


----------



## taxa9 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen nach starkem Regen*

Hallo, 
 danke für die zahlreichen Tipps, Zielfisch ist die Forelle. 

 Grüße

 taxa9


----------



## Gone Fishing (11. August 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen nach starkem Regen*

Hier kannst du einige Informationen finden, wenn der Zielfisch die Forelle ist:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4DGrSxHExc

#6


----------



## jochen68 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen nach starkem Regen*

Ich habe sowohl bei einsetzendem Regen mit Eintrübung und anschwellendem Wasserstand (sofern man selbst das am Wasser gemütlich findet) als auch schon bei trüben Wasser schon Sternstunden erlebt. Da kamen alle Forellen, auch die größeren, aus den Unterständen. Oft viel besser als klares Niedrigwasser.


----------

